# Cheating: An Accident Waiting to Happen?



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

I live in a part of the USA where pedestrians have the right-of-way when it comes to traffic. If a pedestrian steps off of the curb into the street, cars are supposed to stop and allow them to cross the street--_even if they're NOT in a crosswalk_. This is a _law_. 

But some pedestrians will step off of the sidewalk _without even looking both ways_ before attempting to cross the street. Although there is no "law" that says they HAVE to, does that mean that they get to abandon the _common sense _they learned when they were 5 years old? Yes, if a car hits them and kills them because of their lack of common sense, their estate can sue the driver. But the pedestrian will still be DEAD. So to me, it doesn't make any sense for a pedestrian NOT to look both ways before crossing...

To wax Carrie Bradshaw from Sex and the City, "I couldn't help but wonder..."

...how the attitude of the pedestrian is similar to that of the AP (...and some BS's...and some WS's _toward_ the AP...).

It seems that there are a lot of people out there who believe that since the WS is married/in a committed relationship, that it's up to HIM/HER not to cheat, since they are under more of a 'law' not to do so. The WS is the "driver" in the affair. They have more of a legal obligation. 

But does that mean that a potential AP is "off the hook" just because they don't have the SAME 'obligation' as the WS? Does it mean that they get to "cross the street" without first "looking both ways"? 

To me, The AP may not have the _same_ obligation as the WS. But it doesn't mean that they don't have _ANY_ obligation, or that their obligation is _lesser than _the WS's. It's just _different_. 

Personally, just because I live in an area where the pedestrian has the right-of-way, it doesn't mean that I get to abandon the fundamental lesson of looking both ways before I cross the street. I don't care if the driver has the responsibility to STOP if I'm suddenly in the middle of the road. I believe I have an obligation toward the driver, not to BE in the middle of the road in the first place. 

And when it comes to relationships, I have the obligation to find out if the person of interest is already attached to someone else. If they are, it's up to me to STAY ON THE FRIGGIN' SIDEWALK. 

Otherwise, I'm just another accident waiting to happen. 

Thoughts?

*sigh*

Vega


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like you live where I live. Many people are militant about stepping into the street without looking. Since they have the 'right' to do this, they feel that they must do it, their own lives be damned. And no wonder that the pedestrian accident rate is so high here.....

Does the AP have responsibility? Of course. People who actually respect others will stay away from affairs with married people. Completely self-interested types will have no problem being hit-and-run drivers in other people's lives.

Are they equally to blame? Each person has to deal with having willfully hurt and disrespected other people. I don't know if you can equate or quantify these things.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> . Completely self-interested types will have no problem being hit-and-run drivers in other people's lives.
> 
> .


Thanks alte Dame. I always knew he was "self-interested". I guess I was dumb enough to think like a lot of others..

"...He'd never do that to ME...".

:scratchhead:

Sorry. I'm not in a very good state right now...

V


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

If people had respect and honor you may say that the AP is responsible to the WS at least to pay attention and not hit them when the try to step off the curb, unfortunately many APs deliberately try to hit any and all WS they may see walking on the sidewalk.
It's not the AP's duty to see that the WS doesn't cheat it's their duty to have that honor and respect to not get involved in an inappropriate relationship with a married person.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I know what city you live in.


----------



## g3rryy (Aug 21, 2013)

If you are equating your relationship with traffic laws, you have some serious disconnect going on. I would suggest going into therapy


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

Vega said:


> Thanks alte Dame. I always knew he was "self-interested". I guess I was dumb enough to think like a lot of others..
> 
> "...He'd never do that to ME...".
> 
> ...


Vega,
not sure I recall correctly; were you trying to reconcile with your BS? i.e. is the "he" in your post your husband or the OM?


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

In the UK if you are named in an adultery divorce it can lead to hideous repercussions financially, ask my wives sister about it!!!

She was an AP very unknowingly when she hooked up with a guy when studying in Cambridge, it cost her very dearly!!!


----------

